# What type of Haunter are you?



## Sidnami

I've noticed that there tends to be a few common styles among the different displays by some of the Haunters. Just for fun, I'm going to try to categorize them based on how they set up their decorations. This is all for fun, but feel free to add on.

Gravers- These people feel that the cemetery and gravestones are the most important for their displays. The more tombstones, the better. Something about the final resting place is their ticket.


Themers- Every year has to be different. One year it's the Flintstones, next a board game, etc, etc. Scary is not requirement for these folks. As long as it is within said storyline and different, it's good.


Monster Squad- It's not Halloween unless they have a army of monster in front of their home. The more creatures of the night hanging out, the better they are for war with the neighborhood. 


Harvesters- The most basic of fall fashion. They tend to shy away from the horror and go more farm like. Nothing but pumpkins, corn stalks and bays of hay. Talk about dull.


Mazers- You can't have a treat til you walk though their maze/display. They are more into the live entertainment value then anything else. Don't be surprised if you have to go to the back yard or garage to get the full effect from these Haunters.

Lighters- Screw the decorations! I'm a DJ, damn it! These folks may have gotten their ideas from X-mas and enjoy a huge electrical bill two times a year. A light show with music is their art. 

Carnies- A childhood fear that still sings "Can't sleep. The clowns will get me.". A circus display is always the thing for these ICP nuts. And they still believe that Bozo feels that they all float down here.

Partiers- Either you're throwing it or you're always going to one! It doesn't matter if it is a house party or a nightclub. As long as Halloween is involved, you're there. Don't know if it is the vibe, booze or scantily clad girls, but give me a costume and I'm in.

Paraders- It's all about the costumes, not the home decorations. These Haunters would rather spend days and money building their outfits for the one day of showing instead of setting up the displays. The parade/nightclub/costume contest is their scene.


SUB-CATAGORY:

Kiddy- It's for the children. Blow up those globes and cartoon characters. Tape up the paper cut out monster. Hide the beer and smokes.

Gorers- The more blood, limbs, screams, and what ever bodily fluid you can squeeze out the better. As long as they leave with a scared vision in their heads, you've left your mark.

Effecters- The better the special effects, the more they feel they have accomplished. Not just simple fog machine and sound effects CD, these guys bring their work to that of an engineer.



If you think you fit one of these groups, feel free to post your front yard display as an example. If you think a group is missing, post what you think it is and why. 


And if you have to ask, I'm into the Monster Squad. They will take over this subdivision when I am done!!!!!!!


----------



## kprimm

I am a monster squad / partier.


----------



## DeadRN

I'm a graver. I think graves are spooky because it's real life...you pass grave yards all the time.


----------



## jaege

Another sub-category would be the spooker - using a "spooky" traditional type of decor (similar to the haunted mansion) perhaps with a goofy comical bent. Somewhere between the kiddy and the gorer. 


Using that as a sub category, I am a graver (with a touch of the harvester, since I love pumpkins)/ spooker


Interesting question, by the way.


----------



## DarkLore

Themers is a bit generalized IMHO. 

Fitting a theme doesn't automatically mean the theme changes. I'm not sure where I'd fit themes such as - ghosts (haunted house), mad labs (Frankenstein/laboratory), undead/zombies. Would that be a subcata-Gory?

For me, the end game is to accomplish a cohesive mixture - light, sound, effects, mechanics, actors, background....wrapped by a theme. I want a party-type atmosphere for people to stop by, have a drink, feel entertained by the display, and be conversational. (I'm a noobie...it's going to take me a few years to get there.) So where does that fit?


----------



## DarkLore

Of course...this could keep going....Plunderers (pirates), etc.


----------



## nixie

What a fun question! I have a few thoughts...

How about the storytellers? Themers who have whole-heartedly committed to a particular theme and build upon it each year. These haunters have often created well developed characters and complex back stories.

I see a little bit of myself in several categories here, I'm kinda all over the place... 

I think I fit into what I'm calling the storytellers because I build on the same theme every year, but I pull my story from existing stories, not my own invention. 

Kiddy: My haunt is gore-free and has a fairy-tale theme. I strive for whimsical, magical, quirky creepiness. I don't actually want to scare the crud out of anyone, but I hope we're far from cutesy and cartoon. 

Graver: I love tombstones! My simpler ones help tell the story, my more involved ones play homage to the writers who inspired my haunt in the first place. 

Mazer: TOTs have to walk under an arch, over the spooky bridge, along the trail that goes through the middle of the haunt, and under another arch to get the candy. 

Harvester: The cornstalks, pumpkins, and other Autumn fare is what makes my haunt come together.

Partier: We have a pary every year, sometimes with a haunted scavenger hunt/role play haunt in the backyard.

Monster squad: I do have storybook villains that are quite dead and decayed. I haven't decided if they're zombies, ghosts, or some other kind of undead...

I think I'm through rambling now


----------



## hedg12

The only category that I fit squarely into would be the effecter. I have tombstones every year, but not many (planning on just a few this year). I try to have a cohesive theme, & keep it kid friendly, but really don't fit into either of those categories, either.


----------



## pagan

I don't think I have theme changes so much as evolutions from year to year. This year I made new tombstones, lanterns and a couple of new corpses. I will probably build a new coffin/mausoleum, but leave a few of last years props (guillotine, pumpkin kreep) in storage. 
We need to figure out an exchange to trade props off from year to year, it would sure save a lot of work!


----------



## debbie5

Is Go Big or Go Home a style??


----------



## Zurgh

What of the " Iwanta creep into your brain & haunt you forever in your dreams" style?
or "disturb you so subtlety as to ruin your for the rest of your life" style?

Ooops, they already invented line-power & TV here... my bad...:googly:


----------



## jaege

I don't think anyone can be squeezed into a single category easily, I beleive the question is more what category do you most identify with. All of us likely have elements from many, if not all, of the categorys. For example, I have a party nearly every year, but I do not consider myself in the partier category.


----------



## NoahFentz

Yeah...Im a mazer. The haunt/maze is in the basement. There is a small yard display and I have to say I have about one moving prop. Mostly static with set like scenes. Creepy...creepy and creepy...


----------



## The_Caretaker

Hi my name is The Caretaker and I am a graver with leaning to the effector


----------



## DeathTouch

My girlfriend is a graver by injection.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess we're a blend of Gravers & Monster Squad with a hint of Effectors thrown in.


----------



## Tricia

I think we're themers (big dose of storytelling), DEFINITELY monster-squad, and effectors to the max.


----------



## jaz86

Themer, Mazer, Graver, Goerer


----------



## Rasputin

I would say I am definately a themer but my themes are scary compared your description


----------



## chud

grave,themes,monstersquad, partier..can i be 4 or more??


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Graver for sure. You can also add hodgepodge as a group


----------



## Haunted Bayou

um....I guess I am a "Graver" since I have a cemetery that gets bigger every year and I am not quite "kiddy" but I don't traumatize the tots either.


----------



## Sidnami

There's no real black or white with this grouping. It just tends to appear as a trend when you check out other people's displays. Besides, it's all for fun anyways.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I think i'm a mix of a kiddie haunt with a twisted storyline....don't know what to call that, but there you go. :lolkin:


----------



## Joiseygal

Where is the category, cutesy? I would think my Halloween display falls under that category!  Ummm....I will go with Gorer, but I am trying to get a more of a creep factor going on in my haunt this year.


----------



## Revenant

I'm probably exempt from the question since I don't have my own haunt; I tend toward whatever my host haunters are doing that year  But by preference (i.e. if I had my own house & yard to haunt) I'd probably be a hardcore graver/FXer.

Proposed sub-cat: The Scooby. Classical gothic themes but with a kid-friendly, distorted, cartoony twist.


----------



## stagehand1975

I am a lighter/effecter. With the 8 fog machines, 750 watt strobe lights and thunder you can feel.


----------



## Sunkenbier

I would be a lighting/effected too. I try for a new effect every year. This years will be awesome. Also made my tombstones and such with lights on the insid and set everything to music.


----------



## slightlymad

Graver, lighter,party,moving to tech


----------



## Night Watchman

I am a Graver, more gothic than gore. I like the things that you think are there that scare you rather than the things that can be seen, if that makes any sense.


----------



## kallen

graver/ themer. I give the themes a break evry now and then with a comfy quiet graveyard,,, well quiet but never dead


----------



## Luigi Bored

Great list. This will be our first time decorating, so it will help narrow down our choices and give us better focus.


----------



## ladyalthea

I would have to say i am a gorer/partier  though i love a classic haunt scene too


----------



## GOT

Themer, mazer, effector. I don't do gore (because it's for the kids) but I do try to make it scary. The theme holds it together, but I love the effects.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

Gorer, and effecter. I also like the mazer thing just I do not have the time or resources to make a maze. However I do make the ToTs go through a set path going up my driveway to the porch  What about actors? I find that actors are more important than props. Or even better. Actors that look like props! They jump out when ToTs least expect it! :O


----------



## Brett Baker

hardcore gore to the core! always a theme and make them scream.


----------



## Brett Baker

Oh yeah,
My haunt is geared for 13 and up, I had to stop haunting my lawn and find a venue where it was understood we were trying to scare you, so I banded together with like-minded haunters and formed a charity haunt.


----------



## Rich_K

Melvina Manor is mostly a Grave / Maze / Display.


----------



## Lunatic

I guess I'm closest to Monster Squad/Effecters. My haunt is more of a display and not a startle. I like to use visual and audio effects along with mechanical props. Set it and forget it. Once I get things up and running I like to walk away... but there's always something to tweak.


----------



## MommaMoose

I am managing a Haunted Corn Maze so definitely Mazer, tending toward theme, with everything else thrown in but on the low gore side.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'm a big time themer, but I think your editorializing too much, scary is very important!. I think subgenre wise I'm an effecter. Fog, lights, smells, I like the atmosphere. This year I will be my first venture into mazes.


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern

I'm a graver, and also a slight effecter. I would like to propose another sub-cateGOREy. The Haunted Mansion Enthusiasts. I prefer dark, Gothic and chilling, but not too scary for the little ones. I'll pass on the guts and gore and go for the creepy, yet exciting atmosphere!


----------



## remylass

I am a monster squad/graver. With a yard full of zombies and tombstones, it is very Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## FMX1

I usually do a graveyard scenario. A few morbid zombies and ghostly spooks thrown in for good measure. I think mine is quite good for the amateur that I am.


----------



## Regions Beyond

Mostly a themer, here, but so far it is always the same theme. Within that, there is a sizeable graveyard with suitable to the theme items, and some effects and animatronics.


----------



## Darkwalker

I guess I'd be a graveyard kinda guy. But I have noticed a bit of a theme in my cemetery.
My Caretaker is a bit of a grave robber. One will see this as they look in the window of his shack and see a recently exhumed corpse relaxing in a rocking chair.


----------



## No_Regret

Honestly, I think you would need a little mix of everything, would you not?


----------



## Rocky666

Definitely effector first and foremost mazer second. I am really a fan of haunts that manipulate your senses and disorient you. Also being a massive zombie fan, well, graves and gore go hand in hand with that. However, I also really appreciate well done haunted mansion type displays.

Planning the haunt for next year (not enough time to get set up in the new house this year) and gravitating strongly towards effective fun-house/haunted house effects mixed in with a healthy dose of zombie horror and gore.


----------



## Dead Things

I am a graver/monster squader and am moving into effector. I hope to add a maze next year in the garage. This year I rebuilt all of my tombstones and ground breakers to look more realistic. Scare is what I am after, wet pants are even better. We also have a costume party every year.


----------



## sickNtwisted

monster squad/gore -not a lot of gore but just enough to make me smile


----------



## Rocky666

sickNtwisted said:


> monster squad/gore -not a lot of gore but just enough to make me smile


nothing like a decaying corpse to make you feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## Death's Door

I'm a partying graver that has some special lighting effects going on.


----------



## Lynn

Yep, I'm all over the place... no one category fits me! I like it all!!!


----------



## sickNtwisted

Exactly Rocky, exactly


----------



## wheussmann

i Am a themer/ mazer/ effector/light on the lighters.

each year i poll the tot'ers to see what they would like to see next year, and thats what I do, the kids like the interaction, so I make em apart of it, and the lighting helps transition each effect as they wander thru the maze,,,..


----------



## dominic81

Lynn said:


> Yep, I'm all over the place... no one category fits me! I like it all!!!


I second this post!!!!


----------



## ThePnknking

Absolutley a themer, but the same theme every year... Halloween with the Addams Family, just try to improve a little each year, but also into the pumpkins, and we have a party every year.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Definitely a themer, myself....

A haunt needs to be cohesive, IMHO- I have seen some yard haunts and even pro-ones so jumbled and disjointed in the past; such as a crashed UFO with aliens next to graves and ghosts with a skeleton pirate, werewolf and giant inflatable reaper on a motorcycle on the side, thrown in for good measure....

Why? Why? Wwwwwhhhhhyyyy?????

We are telling a story, or setting a scene- if you want to really scare someone, you need to attempt to try and suspend their belief or sense of place. Clearly- you can make random things fit together if you choose an over arching style. 

I was in Savannah, GA one year around Halloween for a research conference and saw an beautiful seasonal home haunt in a suburban neighborhood that really piled on the southern Low Country aspects with a swampy, coastal feel. Hermit witches living out in the marshes, etc. etc. 

One can add new things year after year so long as you make it fit- keep styles or schemes similar in design or target audience. 

A cartoonish Gemmy blowup mixed with body parts and gore does not a good haunt make...

I would also say EVERY haunter should be an effecter to some degree. I learned a long time ago that you can make wonderfully impressive static props of characters, etc. People will appreciate them, but only shortly and it won't have true lasting impact. If you want friends, neighbors, TOTers, and so on to truly TALK about your haunt upon leaving- you need to throw in some good effects, which can be as simple as tactful lighting on static props. While not everyone has the time or money or skills for pneumatics or projections effects- a Pepper's ghost, skilled blacklighting, or even the famous glowing vortex can be completed by nearly anybody. My point is, an effect that can act as centerpiece or icing on a well made cake will be a signature for you and your haunt and will keep people coming back.

At the end of the day, I don't think it matters what type of haunter you actually are, so long as you are dedicated and passionate. And as I have seen over time, everyone here has one specialty or another to give their haunt that special "je ne sais quoi" that will leave people imprinted and wanting to come back for more.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Def. a graver/monster squad...


----------

